# Domperidone Dosage



## doulajill (Jan 7, 2006)

I have been on Dom for about 6 weeks with some improvment in production. I started taking 90 mg and lately have seen a decrease from my initial production (baby suddenly requiring supplementation again). I am considering upping the dose to 120 mg/day.

What doses have been successful for you? Has anyone else experienced this "tapering" phenomenon with the Dom?

thanks so much!


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

I take between 40-60 mgs a day, and haven't really notice a tapering effect, just a variable one based on who-knows-what factors in my diet and life









Here's kelly mom's advice on dosage:

http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/...actagogue.html

You might also ask you q in low milk supply tribe:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=119922


----------



## Raynbow (Aug 2, 2004)

20mg a day.
Seriously.
Worked fine for me.

I helped another working momma with supply issues and told her the "recommended" dose and what *I* recommended (start small, then increase if and as needed) and she is only using 20 or so mg per day and has seen the boost she needed - actually, MORE then she needed - she said her freezer is almost overflowing now!









Oh, I take mine at night...


----------



## doulajill (Jan 7, 2006)

I've actually struggled (for months and months) to produce just enough to feed my child on the dosage I'm taking now. B'feeding has been a terrifying, exhausting struggle. Anything less than 90mg hasn't been effective.

I would give anything to produce more than the bare minimum....


----------



## doulajill (Jan 7, 2006)

I've actually struggled (for months and months) to produce just enough to feed my child on the dosage I'm taking now. B'feeding has been a terrifying, exhausting struggle. Anything less than 90mg hasn't been effective.

I would give anything to produce more than the bare minimum....


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulajill*
I've actually struggled (for months and months) to produce just enough to feed my child on the dosage I'm taking now. B'feeding has been a terrifying, exhausting struggle. Anything less than 90mg hasn't been effective.

I would give anything to produce more than the bare minimum....









to you... BTDT....
Seriously, join us on the low milk supply tribe.


----------



## MarcyC (Jul 4, 2005)

The Low-Milk Supply Tribe always welcomes new members! We'd love to help.

I'm taking 100 mg. of dom and I'm considering going up to 120 or 150. Dr. Newman's site says you can safely go up to 120 or 150. DD is 11 1/2 months so I'm really not sure how much longer we'll BF, but I'm going to get every day I can!


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

I take 80 mg/day. . .2 pills 4x/day. If you're not already, you want to spread your dosages out througout the day since Dom has a short half-life. That'll keep a more steady dose in your body.

I've noticed dips in supply, but I don't think it had anything to do with Dom. Usually the dips have to do with my menstrual cycle, which started at 10w (ugh!) and not drinking enough water. If one day I don't drink enough water, my supply is low for the next several days.

Dom also can take a few days to a few weeks before an improvement is noticed, so depending on when you upped your dosage, you may not be seeing the full effects. In any case, if you're sure 90mg just isn't helping enough, by all means try more!

{{HUGS}} mama, low supply sucks, huh?


----------

